# My friend won't sell me her horses.



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

So one of my friends has been trying to sell her two horses for a few months. She has some irish one that's got a load of problems and a cute little arab who is apparently not safe for begginers. She got the irish one about 4 months ago and at first she was fine but then she took her out alone and the horse reared or something (I have no problem with rearing horses because I can handle them) so now she's too scared to ride her.
The arab is fine shes only about 13.1hh but before my friend go too scared and could actually ride a horse she used to jump this pony like 3ft (I do show jumping so I really want her) and she only spooked 'badly' once and wasn't even that bad she only jumped off the verge into the opposite lane but because my friend didn't hit her she always spooks at truck now.
So I offered to take these two horses off her hands (I said I'd give her £3500 for both including tack) but she no so I asked her why and she told me that she didn't agree with the way I train my horses. I work for a breeding yard that let me break the youngsters so I must be able to train horses fine. She's two years younger than me so what does she know.
What do you think? Is there anyway I can convince her?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She sounds like the kind of person who has a problem with people hitting horses. And you sound like the kind of person who doesn't have a problem hitting them. 

I honestly think you need to let it go. Nothing you can say to her is going to make her change her mind. She doesn't like the way you train and doesn't want her horses in that situation. 

To be quite frank, just from your attitude in this post, I wouldn't sell you my horses either. Your high-and-mighty "she's two years younger than me so, what does she know" statement really says a lot. Also, your statement of "she didn't hit her mare so now she always spooks at trucks" is counter intuitive. Why in the name of all that is good and right would you *hit* a horse when it spooks?! That solves nothing. Instead it makes the horse more afraid of trucks because it fears it's going to get hit again when there's a truck around. Wouldn't a better way to get a horse used to something so it won't spooky at it be to disengage the horse's mind from the spook by making it circle or do leg yields until it calms down, then approach the object that caused the spook and let the horse investigate, so it realizes the object will not hurt it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

I really need a new show jumper because mine's getting old (he's almost 12) and he doesn't do anything interesting anymore. Now her pony is perfect she's just turned 6 and she can't even ride her anymore so what's the point in her keeping her any longer. I think she told me that she want the pony to be for kids and kids can't jump so she'd just be wasted


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I really don't see how hitting a spooking horse is going to help? I'm not against giving a horse a whack when they need one, but I just don't see how it would do anything but make the horse more fearful in the situation you described.

I'm not sure I'd sell you my horse, either.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

They are her horses - she can sell or not sell them to anyone as she chooses. I would not sell my horses to someone I was not comfortable with either and with such a difference of opinion on training methods, etc would possibly be something I may make such a stand on. That is not saying you are right and she is wrong (in regards to training approach) or that she is right and you are wrong - only that there is a difference of opinion.
Out of curiousity - how, exactly, is it you think that hitting the horse would have changed the spook situation?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Kids absolutely can jump. I know girls that have taken lessons and started jumping as early as 9/10. I started jumping at around 11 ish. I wouldn't sell you my horses either. You come off as a know it all and very entitled. Also, 12 is not old. Many horses jump competitively into their late teens, early twenties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MoonEyes said:


> I really need a new show jumper because mine's getting old (he's almost 12) and he doesn't do anything interesting anymore. Now her pony is perfect she's just turned 6 and she can't even ride her anymore so what's the point in her keeping her any longer. I think she told me that she want the pony to be for kids and kids can't jump so she'd just be wasted


Who says kids can't jump? One of my friends gives lessons and her students (who are from 8 to 12 jump. The trainer at our barn does English lessons and her young students jump. No horse is wasted that is being used and enjoying what it's doing. How do you know that this mare enjoys jumping and wouldn't make a good kids' horse? You don't. Methinks you need to stop being so narrow-minded and snooty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought the people on here would understand that you need to be hash with horses otherwise they don't obey you. When I first got my horse he was 10 (Older than I wanted) and he used to gallop towands me in his field and try and get to play but I didn't like so I did what any horse owner would do and I took a whip into the field with me and whenever he came towards me I hit him with and chase him, after a few times he stopped.
My methods obviously work


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hitting horses isnt the solution to training problems and might make things worse. Taking the time to make sure they understand things and gain confidence in the rider is more important. Fear helps nothing - dont confuse it with respect.
Maybe you need to do more to reassure your friend that you will take good care of them and do the job properly.
Dilute the attitude a bit for a start.
If your friend is who I think she is she cant afford to be too picky as to who she sells them too right now. I know of many dealers who will turn up and pretend to be loving family homes and the horses will be in Beeston Castle auction the next week, at least if you have them she will know where they are going I suppose.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not your horse, not your call. You can't force someone to sell you their horse.

Maybe she also doesn't want the horse around so close once its sold.

Actually it doesn't matter the why. She doesn't have to sell to you or to anyone that she chooses not to. You're kind of acting bratty over it. There's other horses out there and you're not entitled to this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

And this is the only six year old horse suitable for what you are wanting to do in the whole wide world ever?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a troll. HAS to be.

I guess I am doing it ALL wrong. I don't hit my horses to make them obey. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Leave her alone, I wouldn't sell to someone who thought it right to bash me on a public forum either. I don't know who on earth would hire you, but I fear for their employee standards.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

*sigh* Again with the "holier-than-thou" attitude.

LadyDreamer, I VERY much hope that you're correct about this being a troll. In fact, I think you are right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

Well there are other horses but think this one is really pretty and she follows my friend around and lets her lie down with her and anyway I want to take them out a terrible enviroment. My friend only has one stable and she told me that her field was flooding but she couldn't afford to put both of her horses in livery and now the field is mainly mud. She said that she was looking at thier legs and feet and wiping the mud everyday but what's that going to do? I'm mean they aren't underweight or anything but if you can't afford to put your horses in livery then don't deserve them


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

A troll.. you mean those things from that stupid thing homestuck?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. Really?

Ok, now I'm really with LadyDreamer. This has got to be a troll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

MoonEyes said:


> I really need a new show jumper because mine's getting old (he's almost 12) and he doesn't do anything interesting anymore.


I'm sorry, I'm just caught on this right now. Really? Your horse isn't interesting any more? So you'd like to get a new one and use her up until she doesn't interest you any more. That's pitiful. No wonder your friend doesn't want to sell you her horses. You'd just pass them on to someone else when you get bored with them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

This HAS to be a troll(and I just saw someone else feels the same way).

I LOVE it when my horses run up to me in the field, saves me from slogging through the mud.

And since when is 12 old for a show jumper? Warmbloods don't usually come into their prime until 10 to 12. 

If you are for real, you need a reality check. I highly doubt you work for a breeder starting their young horses, because I sure as heck wouldn't want you anywhere near my horses.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow. Really?
> 
> Ok, now I'm really with LadyDreamer. This has got to be a troll.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm with you, this person just seems to be throwing out questions to make people mad. I'm reporting it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MoonEyes said:


> Well there are other horses but think this one is really pretty and she follows my friend around and lets her lie down with her and anyway I want to take them out a terrible enviroment. My friend only has one stable and she told me that her field was flooding but she couldn't afford to put both of her horses in livery and now the field is mainly mud. She said that she was looking at thier legs and feet and wiping the mud everyday but what's that going to do? I'm mean they aren't underweight or anything but if you can't afford to put your horses in livery then don't deserve them


 
Seriously? You think someone who loves their horse, has such a bond that she can lay down in the stall with her horses is a horrible home?

And plenty of fields flood. Doesn't mean we can't keep our horses in them. She checks their legs and feet daily. She sounds like a very attentive owner. 

You on the other hand, sound like a complete and total clueless kid on a high and mighty power trip. Grow up.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wouldnt sell one of my horses to you either. You come across to me as being spoiled and thinking your entitled to buying theses horses just because this person is your "friend"

Not your horses. Not your problem. Find a different one. 

And 12 is not old at all for a jumping, its actually on the young side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No seller is obligated to sell a horse to someone with whom she doesn't agree, especially when it comes to training philosophies. 

Just because you work for a particular place and _they're_ fine with your training methods doesn't mean you're a great trainer, or that your methods are agreeable to this particular seller. In fact, it's pretty obvious she _doesn't_ agree with them and has no intention of selling her horses to you, as is her right.

Children can and do jump, and do so quite well if they have the proper instruction, so I'm not sure where you have the idea that they're incapable.

I suggest you forget about trying to convince this person to sell her horses to you, and look elsewhere. I'm sure you can find someone whose philosophies agree with yours, and who would be willing to sell you a horse.

Being harsh with a horse is _not_ the same thing as correction. You unfortunately don't seem to know the difference.


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't do anything wrong! I just want my friend to sell me her horses, are you not supposed to give me advice or something? And I'm right, she should have horses if she can't put them in livery.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh and btw, I was showing pony hunters at 6 years old. I was riding the green ponies in the show ring at 10. So kids can jump.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's your advice: Your friend isn't going to sell you the horses. Move on. And quit hitting yours.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

if i were you, i would take your friend to the breeding barn and show her what you do and some horses that you broke. good luck!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MoonEyes said:


> I thought the people on here would understand that you need to be hash with horses otherwise they don't obey you. When I first got my horse he was 10 (Older than I wanted) and he used to gallop towands me in his field and try and get to play but I didn't like so I did what any horse owner would do and I took a whip into the field with me and whenever he came towards me I hit him with and chase him, after a few times he stopped.
> My methods obviously work


What I understand is that using physical force is not the practical approach to dealing with a spook. Nor does failure to do so cause the spook to become permanent. What you are describing in your working with a charging horse has nothing to do with how to approach a horse who has a spooking issue. Your method worked for the situation you used as an example because that was the appropriate response, but that does not mean that that response is appropriate for every issue encountered in working with horses.
It is becoming clear that for all your belittling of your "friend's" (I question the appropriateness of that title given your obvious disdain expressed in this thread) knowledge and skill with horses your's is questionable to say the least.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My advice is to appreciate what you have and come down off your high horse. Acting better than others is not the way to get ahead in life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MoonEyes said:


> I didn't do anything wrong! I just want my friend to sell me her horses, are you not supposed to give me advice or something? And I'm right, she should have horses if she can't put them in livery.


Sweetheart... she does not need to sell you her horses. I can't blame her for it. I would never sell you any of my horses. 

We don't need to give you advice, because you wont listen to it unless we tell you that its okay to beat horses. And no one here will tell you that is okay. Honestly I am surprised she is even friends with you. 

She takes care of her horses, is attentive to them and loves them. She doesn't have to board them out if she doesn't want to. The paddocks at my barn flood out every year. Does this mean I need to move the 18 horses in my barn to another barn every spring?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MoonEyes said:


> I didn't do anything wrong! I just want my friend to sell me her horses, are you not supposed to give me advice or something? And I'm right, she should have horses if she can't put them in livery.


We are giving advice - we just aren't giving you the advice you wanted to hear.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MoonEyes said:


> And I'm right, she should have horses if she can't put them in livery.


I live in cowboy country. You're in the minority if you board your horse. I would LOVE to have my boy at home. It would be so much cheaper for me. But, I don't have the facilities...yet.

Get your nose out of the air and your head out of your rear and grow up. You don't always get what you want. Learn to deal with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Seriously? You think someone who loves their horse, has such a bond that she can lay down in the stall with her horses is a horrible home?
> 
> And plenty of fields flood. Doesn't mean we can't keep our horses in them. She checks their legs and feet daily. She sounds like a very attentive owner.
> 
> You on the other hand, sound like a complete and total clueless kid on a high and mighty power trip. Grow up.


People don't bond with horses. I know I don't have bond with my horse and I don't trust him, in fact I don't ride him unless I'm doing a show. My dad has found some 14 year old kid who's parents can't afford to buy him a horse to ride mine. It's a shame really, he was an expensive horse and need a proper rider


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Oy....:shock:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Incidentally, do you realize that reacting to a spook by using phyiscal punishment is most likely to have the exact opposite effect from what you seem to think it would do? If the horse spooks and the "trainer" responds with whipping or striking the horse you are only re-enforcing the idea that whatever the horse was spooked by IS a scary, bad thing and will bring pain (the whipping) - which will make the horse MORE likely to spook at the same thing in the future.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, now I _know_ it's a troll. :-x

Have fun with the troll, y'all. I've already wasted too much time on this one as it is. :wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

*throws in the towel*

I give up. This is a troll for sure.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MoonEyes said:


> People don't bond with horses. I know I don't have bond with my horse and I don't trust him, in fact I don't ride him unless I'm doing a show. My dad has found some 14 year old kid who's parents can't afford to buy him a horse to ride mine. It's a shame really, he was an expensive horse and need a proper rider


I am beginning to see why the bond between yourself and your horse might be lacking. You are right on one count, though, it seems your horse did need a "proper rider" - hopefully he will be lucky enough to find one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MoonEyes said:


> People don't bond with horses. I know I don't have bond with my horse and I don't trust him, in fact I don't ride him unless I'm doing a show. My dad has found some 14 year old kid who's parents can't afford to buy him a horse to ride mine. It's a shame really, he was an expensive horse and need a proper rider


So calling troll now! If I wasn't on my phone and could figure out how to report this thread, I would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW! I wouldn't sell you a horse either. I'm surprised someone already has.
I feel sorry for the horse you have now very sad.


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

Well my boy responds well to hit with the whip. Sadly now he doesn't do anything interesting like rearing or bucking or messing about now he's just like one of those dead broke school ponies


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Somewhere out there is a bridge, looking for it's troll.........


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You can stop trolling now. I'm pretty sure everyone has realized that you're an idiot troll with nothing better to do than clutter up this forum with your stupidity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy bejeesus.. There's no way I'd sell you a horse..Maybe a stick horse but that's pushing it. 

Have you thought that your friend won't sell you any of her horses because she doesn't like the way you treat your horses? Which seems like a pretty legit reason to me.. I honestly think you're a bit jealous of your friend's horses and because you are high-and-mighty you can do so much of a better job and she should just give up.. Some friend you are! As a friend I'd HELP her with her horses, not try to convince her she's just some kid who can't ride. Dream crusher much? Get over yourself.. You were one of those "kids that can't jump" a few years ago. 

12 is not an old age for horses, my best barrel horse is 12 and still running (and winning) strong. If you want to end your horse's career because you think he's old you need a reality check and maybe a few lessons on what real and responsible horse ownership is. It is NOT use and then throw away to get something new and shiney to make you happy. Brat much?

I shall stop feeding the wittle troll now!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

MoonEyes said:


> People don't bond with horses. I know I don't have bond with my horse and I don't trust him, in fact I don't ride him unless I'm doing a show. My dad has found some 14 year old kid who's parents can't afford to buy him a horse to ride mine. It's a shame really, he was an expensive horse and need a proper rider


So you're saying your horse needs a proper rider, which is not you obviously since someone else is riding him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

MoonEyes said:


> People don't bond with horses. I know I don't have bond with my horse and I don't trust him, in fact I don't ride him unless I'm doing a show. My dad has found some 14 year old kid who's parents can't afford to buy him a horse to ride mine. It's a shame really, he was an expensive horse and need a proper rider


So... let me get this right... you just ride your horse at shows, do not ride it at home and hit it when it comes to you? Uhmmm okay.... No wonder you have no bond, or seem to believe horses and humans don't bond. :?
Think a reality check is needed here...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

*psssst* Guys, don't feed the troll!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, this is definitely a troll. Looks like we've got two mods looking at the thread, so ta-ta for now


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

MoonEyes said:


> Well my boy responds well to hit with the whip. Sadly now he doesn't do anything interesting like rearing or bucking or messing about now he's just like one of those dead broke school ponies


So you abuse your horse to make it act up and do "interesting" things?

Grow up. Cut all ties with horses.

Stop trolling and get a job and do something productive instead of goofing around on your parents Internet line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone opened the flood gates... flooded the troll out from under its bridge and let it loose on the forum to stir up trouble.

Its okay people. Calm down and stop feeding it. Its just getting bigger and bigger. I almost wonder if this person is from the trollkingdom forum. Oh yes there is a forum dedicated to trolls. They share forums and plan attacks. Its kind of sad actually... and a bit funny at the same time.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

How sad must a person be that they have nothing meaningful to do with themselves and resort to stirring up a message board.

Now I have to go see if that forum is real.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Oh yes there is a forum dedicated to trolls. They share forums and plan attacks. Its kind of sad actually... and a bit funny at the same time.


35 years old +, living in mom & dads basement, no job, eating cheesys, maybe with a headset on with World of Warcraft on one monitor, is the picture that comes into my mind :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Fulford15 said:


> 35 years old +, living in mom & dads basement, no job, eating cheesys, maybe with a headset on with World of Warcraft on one monitor, is the picture that comes into my mind :lol:


Don't hate on my people, bro.


----------



## MoonEyes (Nov 28, 2012)

I might as well go check too because I don't know what you are talking about. The only trolls I know are those ones from that stupid webcomic homestuck


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! New favorite troll meme!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

*slams the door*

Hopefully it didn't breed with anything while it was here. Now to sanatize everywhere it may have touched...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

hmmmmmm

.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

:shock: TROLL is all I can say, kind of amusing, but I'm not going to feed them.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


I have yet to find evidence of a Troll 


*Not every new person who joins is a Troll

Not every question someone has may be good as your question

* 
Just my thoughts


Edit:

OK... read all the posts, Troll? Maybe, Maybe not..

Troll or not, calling people stupid and the like is not OK, cleaned up several posts, but leaving this one closed

In the future, if anyone suspects a Troll, Please report it and do not have a witch hunt in public and make things worse :lol::lol:

.



​


----------

